# I'm losing one of my girls



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My sister who is my neighbor got a new dog. It ran out into my yard and attacked one of my girls. So I'm sitting right now in the bathroom with her while she's taking her last breaths. She's too far gone to be able to save


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

She just passed.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I am so sorry Chickenmommy! I know it is hard to see them go. Especially when it is due to a predator ((((hugs))))


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry Chickenmommy. I wish you the best.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

fly with angels baby girl


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss, chickenmommy!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry! I can't tell you how many demises I've cried over. My first was my own dog . He got a wonderful roo we all loved. I still have one daughter left, 8 years old and had a broken leg. Chickens are just so vulnerable.


----------



## tonykummrow (Mar 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear! As my own dogs got 2 of mine in the past year! New fence took care of that thank god!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

CM,I'm sorry about your hen.I cried,too.Most people say it's "just a chicken".They don't understand it was a very loved pet.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's not just a chicken. Chickens, in my book, are much better pets than mice, rats, cage birds, rabbits, ferrits, etc. There is nothing like a pet chicken (or 40).

Tommy it really bites when it's your own dog.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey Sem,caged birds are very good,loving pets.I have 5.The African Grey and 1 Blue Crown conure call me "Mom".All 5 talk,tho some talk better than others. I've been around caged birds all my life. They like to love and cuddle.They eventually led me to the world of chickens... As for the small furry things,I agree,chickens are much better pets.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do think caged birds are great. I guess I just prefer chickens . I like caged birds, but I don't like the cages.


----------

